# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  Brand of salt

## CleanerShrimp

Anyone cares to share your favourite brand(s) of salt? Where do u get it from? Is it advisable to buy salt in bulk?

Thanks for the contributions.

----------


## kelstorm

Anyone cares to share your favourite brand(s) of salt? Where do u get it from? Is it advisable to buy salt in bulk?
----------------
personally, i would buy in bulk as i have air-tight container which will prevent the salt from becoming chunks and loses some of their properties... currently, me using coralife.. can be purchase at ard $60 for 20kg at Petmart.. some of us use higher quality salt that can range from $28 for 5kg or something like that.. one of them that i know is Spiff.. hehehe[ :Grin: ]

----------


## danny_ng

I use Tropic Marin. It is a pharmaceutical grade salt. Very very good. I set up a 6'x2'x2&#189;'ft tank and was just to test the water. Guess what, pH=8.3, dkH=8 on the first try! The salt is very high qulity and coraline algae is very where on the 100kg live rocks!

I will slowly use it in my to-be coral tank. Coralife is what I use now and I don't think its that good. That my own opinion.

Tropic Marin is at $95 per box meant for 150 USG.

Regards
Danny  :Smile:

----------


## CleanerShrimp

Appreciate ur views. I've come across tropic marin too. Maybe I should try that.

----------


## bawater

hi, i just switched from coral life to red sea, don't notice a diff except that red sea a little bit milky.
Forced to change cause red sea is the only available brand near me(Tampines,$8.20 per 2 kg) although a few dollars more, usually 1 only buy a big pack of coral life from pacific marine 8kg about $18-trace elements not that high but its crystal clear.

----------


## Spiff

> ----------------
> On 6/24/2002 12:21:00 AM 
> 
> some of us use higher quality salt that can range from $28 for 5kg or something like that.. one of them that i know is Spiff.. hehehe[] 
> ----------------


wa lau kel...my wan is only instant ocean leh........tropic marin is the most ex brand of salt in s'pore.

----------


## kelstorm

basically, coralife is cheap and good.. but tropic marine is ex.. well.. if u have the extra dough.. do go for it..[ :Grin: ] anyway.. it is personal preference..

for me, i find red sea no good.. so.. again.. it is different in opinions.. so.. u might want to consider those brands that we mentioned and give it a try.. and stick to the one u like best.. basically, the salt will set the basic requirements for the aquarium.. all the properties will be nothing if u dun take care of your tank..[ :Grin: ]

----------


## L|o

Ghee guyz...

The best salt is Marine Environment...sadly...no one carries this brand in SG....I chanced upon this brand while I was in HK. This is the closest one can get to NSW.

I am currently using Tropic Marin but am going to switch to Bio-Sea when my new tank arrives. My utmost humble 2-cents worth: Apparently...(according to some lab testing done overseas)...both Coralife and Tropic Marin faired rather badly in terms of the vital trace elements....lots of advertising gimmicks....lots of stuff (the good elements) that they promised on their packaging were found at very low levels when the tests were conducted.

Hmmm....if I can recall correctly...coralife faired worse than Tropic Marin....but both had the failed grade.

Bio-Sea is more expensive than Tropic Marin....

I must admit I am quite satisfied with TM...but will give Bio-Sea a try....to see how.

Hope this helps...  :Angel:

----------


## nivlac

I like tropic marin cos it dissolves easily.

----------


## DragonGoby

Spiff, I use IO too! Clap clap! [ :Grin: ] 
It's highly recommended by US reefers though, and I've been having good results with it as well.

----------


## kelstorm

I am currently using Tropic Marin but am going to switch to Bio-Sea when my new tank arrives. 

*wah cau, lionel.. u are indeed willing to splurg on this leh.. hahaha..*

----------


## L|o

Kel...

No choice lar...4 the sake of my darling fishies n corals...

In btw....where u gonna get bio-sea salt from? Pls advise me on pricing too.

Tks heaps! :Angel:

----------


## CleanerShrimp

Where can I get Instant Ocean? 
Thanks!

----------


## kelstorm

Lionel.. me not getting bio-sea salt.. me gonna stay with coralife.. serves the purpose, and most impt, fits my budget.. me not working leh.. [ :Grin: ]

----------


## L|o

Hi Kel!

U koe where got sell Bio-Sea salt?

M desperately trying to find it...

Anyone else care to advice?

Triple... :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## Spiff

cleaner, can get io from kwangs at $25 or from havelock.....

lionel...y so desperate? jus use any gd quality salts like io,reefcrystal,kent,coralife,tropic marin can liao ma....
i really think u shld save the cash n get gd equipments.!! like chiller if u running mh

DA SPS GUY hehehe

----------


## kelstorm

lionel...y so desperate? jus use any gd quality salts like io,reefcrystal,kent,coralife,tropic marin can liao ma....
i really think u shld save the cash n get gd equipments.!! like chiller if u running mh
----------------
Lionel.. true lah.. in fact, like i had mentioned.. as long as the salt provide the basic requirements.. it should be fine.. it is more like how u gonna maintain the tank.. IMO.. some of these researchs and findings, i find them a bit suspect.. coz it could be done by firms related to the products instead of independent firms.. eg. SISIR.. or something like that.. to ensure the quality..

----------


## L|o

Kel...

Me wan (hope 2 get) the best for my new tank lar....u koe my pattern lar....

Got everything u mentioned liao....MH...Chiller....

Now ALL I m looking for is bio-sea brand of salt... :Razz: 

M still comtemplating on a CA reactor though...ghee...

4ble  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## L|o

Oops..

Sorrie...my earlier reply was addressed to both Spiff n Kel.

Tks [ :Grin: ]

----------


## kelstorm

well.. IMO.. instead of splurging on such quality salt whose properties are 'upgraded' by marketers, (me majoring in marketing..[ :Grin: ]).. it is more of influencing the mindset of the consumers.. just one question, are we able to tell the physical difference or after mixing the mixture.. or be able to tell how much variations or deviations from the ideal level?

consider this.. with the amt of $$$ saved from cheaper salt, u will be able to purchase the Calcium reactor.. and with that, u benefit more.. than using 'high' quality salt.. perhaps u can do an experiment.. using normal quality sea salt with 'high' quality sea salt.. with same parameters and equipment.. i bet u see that there will be no difference.. as the condition of the tank is attributed more to care and maintenance.. me just dun want u to anyhow spend $$$.. u know me.. i just buy the essential items only.. [ :Grin: ]

----------


## L|o

Kel...

Tks for ya concern..as usual...I appreciate it....  :Evil:  

Tell me all about marketing and its gimmicks man....I m after all working in the marketing field  :Razz:  Anywayz...it is precisely based on the fact that I dun wanna fall into such....hence I m relying more on tests results....which were conducted by an independent body.... :Cool:  

Moving on....if anyone koes where I can find Bio-Sea brand of salt...pls let me koe....

All help rendered is always muchly appreciated by me...

5ible  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  

Ps* As 4 which salt is better...I dun have enuff experience to tell yet...as I sd....TM seems to make my corals flourish....as compared to CL. Now I wanna look for BS to experiment n c how.... [ :Grin: ] Me shall be this forum's guinea pig.

----------


## Spiff

hahaha go ahead then......i think u shld get a ca resctor...very good in the long run.
r u planning to keep hard corals?? if not then dun bother gettinga reactor.i olso saving to buy....considering if i shld get an aquamedic wan from germany...............

DA SPS GUY hehehe :Razz:

----------


## L|o

Hi there spiff...

Need ya advice....

How much will a CA reactor cost me? U may like to give me a price range for it?

This equipment is something new to me.

Yup...I am keeping hard corals....and am planning to keep lots of them actually.

All help is muchly appreciated.

Tks...



 :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## kelstorm

Lionel.. u asking the right person for this.. as i dun keep hard corals.. so, i dun really know much of this product.. in fact, i try not to keep corals as all if possible..[ :Grin: ]

----------


## Spiff

hi lionel
how big is ur tank again??? aquamart selling a small model by aquamedic. cost abt $240.cedric has 2 of these.will ask him post his pics.the bigger model is abt $300-400. aquamart price very ex..so i m considering to import from germany without any calcium media.or u can get the marco wan from pac marine. however it does not come wif media so u hv to fork out more...but im scared tt aquamart wont sell to non-medic users cos their supply is short.n importing the media is very ex...
another choice is diy............

----------


## L|o

Hi Spiff...

My tank is 5 by 2.5 by 2 feet...

I agree with you...aquamart price is way over the top.

I heard that some models come with a carbon dioxide canister? Pardon me if I sound 'sua-koo' about this as I am very new to such a product.

How much will the one from Germ cost?

Does it come with the carbon dioxide thingy?

And the one that Pac Marine sell...issit good?

Ghee....I am puzzled already...how silly...

 :Evil:  

Ps* Tks Kel....I kinda wished I was as environmentally frenly as u....keeping these corals...can be quite damaging to the reefs....sigh.

----------


## kelstorm

Ps* Tks Kel....I kinda wished I was as environmentally frenly as u....keeping these corals...can be quite damaging to the reefs....sigh.
----------------
well.. lionel, u can be one as well.. just dun buy hard corals.. simple as that.. :Smug:  and i know u can do it.

----------


## Cedric

Hi all, 

I'l using the Aquamedic Calcium reactor 400 meant for 100 gal. I bought 2 of these ($225 each) and I'm running them in series. It comes with all things necessary such as tubing and media. However, you will have to purchase everything concerning CO2 yourself. Got myself a dulpa CO2 tank, CO2 tubing and bubble counter, check valve and pH controller. Charge my CO2 tank at Soxal for $7.65 and lasted me 9 months and counting.

Helped my friend source a new aquamedic calcium reactor 1000 meant for 400 gal for $300. Its retailing for $495 at Aquamart. There is a distinch difference between these two units other then size. The 400 runs pressurised while the 1000 is open to atmosphere which IMO translate to CO2 lost. I find this surprising or it may be due to the fact that the 1000 is a older design. 

Just my 2-cents. Hopes this helps!

 :Smile:

----------


## L|o

Hi Cedric..

Tks heaps for the info...

Pls advise me what should I buy?

My tank is 5 feet....I have hard corals....and for convenience sake I think I will prefer one that cums with a CO2 canister (correct me if I am wrong....with the CO2 canister in place it will be more conve?)....

How much will a reasonably good calcium reactor cost me?

Sorrie if I m repeating myself....

Tks.

L/o

 :Evil:

----------


## Spiff

lionel no such thing leh...all ca reactors need an external source of co2

----------


## Cedric

Hi,

sad to say, you will have to obtain the CO2 accessories yourself. I do not ever recall seeing one &amp;quot;that cums with a CO2 canister&amp;quot;. I do not believe that you need my advice on what to get. What you need is all the information you can get before making a sound decision by yourself.

Let me summarize for you:

Aquamedic 400, Cost $225 with media, for 100gal
Aquamedic 1000, cost $495 with media, for 400gal
Macro brand, Cost $120 without media, for 400gal

Media from Aquamedic $10kg for $75

What you need for a complete CO2 set:
1. CO2 Tank
2. Regulator
3. CO2 tubing
4. Bubble counter

Optional:
1. pH Controller
2. Selonoid

I have helped my friend set up both the Marco brand and Aquamedic reactors. I must say there is quite a difference in build quality. The Aquamedic 1000 comes with needle impeller! Both Aquamedic models's pumps are build in and the body is tough acrylic (I think). The Marco body is more fragile, comes with a china pump and requires odd size piping. But, it offers substainial cost savings and offer your tank inhabitants the same benefits.

I guess you have to make your own call.

Hope this helps. :Smile:

----------


## Spiff

cedric how? u found any reactor for me liao?

----------


## L|o

Mine Cedric!

Tks a million for the summary above!

I am very clear about the whole thing now...

One quick question....am I right to say that once I have the equipment in place....I will not need additives like Kalkwasser / Calcium etc?

Once again...tks heaps for ya help!

Spiff...tks too  :Wink:  

L/o  :Evil:

----------


## Spiff

ya no need to dose kalk n add calcium additives once u got ur reactor. no need to disturb kh too..

----------


## Cedric

Er...

not entirely, a CA reactor will maintain your CA and dKH levels and certain trace elements such as strontium but only after you manually dose it up to the desired level. Also, many ppl do continue to dose/drip with kalkwasser at night to counter the low pH caused by a CA reactor. Remember that the effluent from the CA reactor is around 6.5 and the pH of the tank equiped with a CA reactor usually hovers around +/-8.1(not absolute, may defer from tank to tank).

I hope this helps! :Smile:

----------


## L|o

Tks Spiff &amp;amp; Cedric...

I am a little confused with this point....wats the diff btw Reef Kalkwasser &amp;amp; Reef Advantage Calcium (both from Seachem)....?

I bought both quite some time ago (b4 deciding to get a Calcium Reactor)....

Pls advise.

And ps* Sorrie for asking so many questions...I juz cun seem to get it based on the info found on the web.

 :Evil:

----------


## Spiff

kalkwasser is lime water in german. 
advantage calcium is equivalent to dry Reef Complete.(dunno if its calcium chloride or carbonate).Unlike limewater (kalkwasser), Reef Advantage Calcium™ does not have a caustic pH and will not deplete magnesium. actually both will maintain calcium.i find using kalkwasser is very inconvinient.

----------


## Cedric

Hi,

Reef advantage is just what Spiff has explained, calcium chloride. Kalkwasser is calcium hydroxide and it has a pH of 12 at saturation which is why you must not simply &amp;quot;pour&amp;quot; it in, but drip it in. Main difference IMO is cost. I remember reading from some overseas forum that you will suffer from ionic inbalance more quickly from using calcium chloride than if you use calcium hydroxide. I used both until I got my CA reactor. Now, I just dose kalkwasser as my top off.

Hope this helps! :Smile:

----------


## L|o

Okie dokie...

The usual rule applies...tks a million guys!!!

Cheers...

 :Evil:

----------

